# Noites quentes em Faro



## stormy (17 Abr 2013 às 20:38)

Desde há uns dias que me pus a pensar na razão que levará Faro a ter noites muito quentes em situações de vento de N.

Muito se fala ( incorrectamente) de efeitos de Fohen, não é esse o caso pois para haver Fohen há que haver precipitação.
Ou seja, o ar que vem de norte deveria precipitar nas vertentes norte do Caldeirão-Monchique, perdendo agua, e aquecendo depois com mais facilidade ao descer na encosta sul em direcção a Faro.

Sucede que não ocorre isso, o ar vem de norte, sobe a serra, desce a serra e não perde carga em agua, pelo que se mantem a mesma massa de ar e aquecerá apenas tanto quanto o gradiente adiabático permite em função da carga em agua desse ar.

( O gradiente médio é de +10ºC por cada Km descido, para ar não saturado, se o ar estiver saturado ou for gasta energia em processos de evapotranspiração será menos.)

Sendo que não há fohen,  a diferença de apenas 200m de cota entre Beja e Faro justificaria um aquecimento de apenas 2ºC...só que muitas vezes o aquecimento é bem superior!!
Como se justifica isto?

Bom, a minha ideia é que  há uma grande importancia do fenómeno de inversão nocturna.
De noite o ar no Alentejo perde muito calor devido ao facto de ser seco e estar em contacto com solos que na maioria dos casos perdem calor muito facilmente.
Dai as noites serem frescas ou mesmo frias em especial quanto comparadas ao calor diurno.

A formação de uma camada de algumas centenas de metros de ar mais frio e denso ( viscoso), torna esse ar de dificil mobilidade.
Então, esse ar nunca conseguirá subir a serra Algarvia, ficando retido a norte na planicie e nas bacias do Tejo-Sado e Guadiana.


Por cima desse ar frio, talvez 200-300m acima, continua no entanto uma massa de ar quente, restos do calor diurno e tambem ar quente que ocorre na média troposfera proveniente do Saara ou aquecido por processos dinamicos de subsidencia anticiclonica ( AA, cintura subtropical).

É esse ar mais quente, leve e de facil locomoção a uma altura já maior ( 500, 600, 700m), que é empurrado para sul e desce em direcção ao Algarve.

*
Por vir de cotas mais altas, o aquecimento adiabático é maior!*

*Isto tambem justifica as diferenças maiores durante a noite do que durante as horas de mais calor!*
Porque de dia não há inversão nocturna, logo o ar parte quente do alentejo vindo da superficie ( 35-40ºC) e aquece bem menos quando chega ao Algarve ( 37-42ºC).


Esboço:


----------



## Agreste (17 Abr 2013 às 23:22)

Fenómeno semelhante se passa com a serra do espinhaço de cão. Em Lagos-Portimão a temperatura é quase sempre mais alta do que em Aljezur.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2013 às 00:53)

Um factor determinante é o regime de brisas marítimas:

 Brisas Marítimas


----------



## rozzo (19 Abr 2013 às 09:59)

Agreste disse:


> Fenómeno semelhante se passa com a serra do espinhaço de cão. Em Lagos-Portimão a temperatura é quase sempre mais alta do que em Aljezur.



Olha que Portimão tens de excluir um pouco disso, pois aquela zona toda envolvente à foz do rio Arade é bastante propícia a inversões. Acredito que as restantes zonas dessa faixa a Sul de Espinhaço de Cão sejam como dizes, mas o caso particular ali daquele vale estamos fartos de ver que é uma zona de mínimas bem abaixo do "normal" da região.


---

Bom esquema stormy, penso estar correcto. Será o mesmo tipo de efeito que já se falou também aqui no fórum, que acontece às vezes na Madeira (raro e em pequena escala) e nas Canárias (mais frequente e em grande escala) de haver eventos de vendavais com subidas de temperatura para valores extremos de calor em zonas costeiras, enquanto poucos km's ao lado há inversões brutais. Sendo a causa afundamentos de ar sahariano nos níveis médios pelas encostas abaixo.

Como disse na Madeira não é assim tão relevante, mas nas Canárias pode fazer localmente a temperatura disparar dos 25º para os 40º em plena madrugada em poucos minutos. Claro que no Algarve não acontecem fenómenos assim tão drásticos, mas o princípio é o mesmo, a camada acima da inversão é que está a descer e a ser aquecida em direcção à costa.


----------



## stormy (19 Abr 2013 às 11:56)

O que se passa nas Canárias ou na Madeira assenta na sobreposição do ar Saariano por cima da camada de ar maritimo ( inversão do aliseo), sendo que depois a morfologia do terreno gera o afundamento do ar quente em altura.

É mais analogo esse fenomeno ao que se passa em Portalegre...provavelmente a morfologia da Serra de S Mamede, em situações de vento de NE, gerará um efeito de afundamento de ar quente em altura...possivelmente um efeito parecido ao Venturi (?)..

Em Faro a dinamica parece um pouco diferente, a barreira de Serras quebra desde logo a progressão da camada de inversão no Alentejo, e todo o ar que chega ao Algarve será ar que desce desde altitudes superiores, e é forçado para baixo talvez mais devido á subsidencia sinóptica porque a escala das serras Algarvias é bem mais pequena..


----------



## Cluster (19 Abr 2013 às 11:57)

rozzo disse:


> Olha que Portimão tens de excluir um pouco disso, pois aquela zona toda envolvente à foz do rio Arade é bastante propícia a inversões. Acredito que as restantes zonas dessa faixa a Sul de Espinhaço de Cão sejam como dizes, mas o caso particular ali daquele vale estamos fartos de ver que é uma zona de mínimas bem abaixo do "normal" da região.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



Se eu tiver percebido bem, lembro-me neste ano de ver no final de Janeiro ou no principio de Fevereiro as temperaturas dispararem no Funchal para cerca 20 graus de madrugada o que foi muito invulgar mesmo sabendo que a zona sul da madeira é mais quente que o continente, principalmente no inverno. No Porto Santo não aconteceu o mesmo se a memória não me falha.


----------



## rozzo (22 Abr 2013 às 12:02)

Nem de propósito, falou-se neste assunto e na relativamente semelhança (embora com as devidas diferenças na forma como o ar desce) do fenómeno na Madeira e em particular nas Canárias, e aí está uma entrada de ar quente e seco nos níves médios nesses arquipélagos, com "picos de calor" ocasionais nos níveis baixos quando o vento sopra do interior das ilhas, fazendo o ar quente descer as montanhas até ao mar.
Claro que nas Canárias é mais impressionante, indo até perto dos 40º, e com gradientes quase "absurdos", na Madeira nunca se chega a este tipo de situação tão extrema.

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...opa=50&wxsn.bcdgtemp=0&wxsn.rf=1&cams=0&pix=0

http://www.canaryweather.es/


----------



## Cluster (22 Abr 2013 às 15:46)

Apesar de tudo o que se passou na Madeira não foi nada "leve". Nesta madrugada foi registada a temperatura de 31,8 na estação oficial do Funchal, provavelmente um recorde durante a noite para esta altura.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2013 às 14:22)

Comparação de temperaturas no vale do Guadiana entre Mértola (sem influência marítima) e o Sapal de Castro Marim, trancado pelo mar.

Mértola, tipicamente com 1 pico de temperatura, uma frigideira, aquece e arrefece.

Castro Marim, de verão quase sempre com 2 picos de temperatura, por vezes a máxima chega ao final da tarde. Amplitude térmica muito mais pequena.


----------

